# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  How much and how often should baby pacman frogs eat?

## DeeDee1990

I'm getting a baby pacman frog  :Smile:  and need to estimate how many crickets it will eat in a month. I don't want to under or over feed it  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## unkempt1

You know, your frog is going to tell you better than any of us will. Seriously.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

When you first get him definitely wait a week or so prior to feeding him, since he will probably be kinda stressed when you first get him. Mine is about 4 months old and I offer him food almost every day, but usually he eats what I offer every 2-3 days, and each time anywhere from 1-6 crickets. Maybe someone with experience with multiple frogs can help you better than I can, though. Good luck and enjoy your pet when you get him!

----------


## MatthewM1

I think waiting a week is to long to start feeding especially if it's a baby. For a fat adult a week wouldn't be a big deal but not necessary. Give it a couple hours to a day with no contact other than misting and then try offering a food item. If he doesn't go for it remove it and try the next night. Some are going to need more time than others but some will eat their first night home.

Offer as much food as they will eat in 10-15 mins. Most of them will stop eating when they are full

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pluke

Every time I've got a pacman frog I usually offer them food immediately after I have them setup in their new home, usually they eat. Only ones that don't are usually adults. I've never had a pacman over eat either, they stop when they are full. They know their limits, atleast in my experience with them.

----------

